# What does soda pop do to pigeons?



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I am posting this seemingly stupid question after I had a moment of idiocy, and alllowed my pet bird bong bong to have first sip of a nice, iced beverage on a scorcher of a day here in melbourne. Unfortunately it wasnt until he spluttered that I remembered it was mineral water, not still water. 

Very stupid of me. He had about 2 swalllows. 

My questions are: do I need to get him to a vet pronto, or in the morning (its 22:10 here), and secondly, given people use baking soda to clean out bad crops, will he be ok on his own? 

I just want to add I am aware of this risks of sharing food with pigeons in terms of saliva - and offered him first sip.  my befuddled brain wasnt that silly... 

thanks for your answers,

Susie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Interesting and novel question! If there's nothing in the ingredients worse than soda, I'd suggest all he'll get is an extra dose of a mineral.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe he should be fine.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Just wanted to add an update in case some else searchs google with this question 

Bong bong is fine! Still squaring, and he hasn't exploded! My prior research on the Internet suggested pigeons could not digest carbonated drinks - and that it would cause ther stomachs to explode. I think we can consider that myth busted!

on a serious note, feeding your pigeons carbonated drinks is a bad idea. While it might not make them explode, soda pop, or soft drink as us aussies call it, contains all sorts of preservatives. Diet soft drink is even worse for pets. 

So if you must give your bird a cool refreshing drink, don't share it (our saliva can be fatal to birds) or let them have first sip. And let it be still, plain water ☺


----------

